# Water heater warranties - 6, 9 or 12 years?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

You should flush the water heater generally, twice a year. If your water has a lot of sediment, 3-4 times a year. That will help extend the heater life. Consumers magazine says there is a difference in longer warranty tanks, other that the warranty, but i am told otherwise by professionals that should know.

To flush, run a hose from the drain spigot at the bottom(not the T&P valve at the top) to a sink or bucket, turn the thermostat down, and open the valve. Flush until the water runs clear. If nothing comes out, sediment is clogging the valve and a coat hanger or similar may get things flowing. Caution-hot water.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

When I purchased my last HWH with 12 year warranty the difference from what what I can remember was the insulation under the metal jacket was thicker.
I can not remember if there was any other differences.


----------



## D'Brie (Dec 20, 2009)

hundzu said:


> Our city water causes sediment to build up in our residential water heater. A water heater will only last me 6-7 years. I do not want to install a water softener. Does it matter if I buy a W.H. with a 6, 9 or 12 year warranty? Will they all build up sediment at about the same rate? Advise please.
> Thank you.


The six year warranty tanks I install are the very same as the ten year tanks, only more expensive (for the four year warranty extention). I agree, if you've lots of sediment, flush bi-annually or three times per year.


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

yes,sediment is sediment-try flushing out the heater once a year.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Sediment is a problem in my area also, more so on City Water than most home's well water, go figure. One thing I highly recommend to a homeowner when I install a new water heater is to allow me to change the drain valve at the bottom to either a gate valve or ball valve. Those plastic drain valves which come with a water heater just do not allow enough water to pass through for a good "flushing" to me. Once a gate or ball valve is installed, with an adapter for a garden hose to attach to it, a good "full flow" is established. And--I always place a pipe plug in the valve when not in use. Just me in my older age, :laughing: David


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

i agree.why they install them cheap plastic hose bib valves is beyond me.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm using this style heater lifetime warranty not to leak for the original owner.

http://www.marathonheaters.com/

The only gripe I have is there is no off peak rates here , it would be ideal for this type.

I have a whole house sediment filter also (well), cheap insurance for everything downstream IMO.

When I lived in town I think it was the city's old rusty pipes that spewed crud my way, should have run a filter there also.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

i tell customers to drain 5-10 gallons of water every month from water heater.another thing you could do is install a whole house filter system where your water enters house,you can usuall buy one for around $50 at menards i install lots of these especially on houses with well water,water softeners just dump lots of salt in water to hide problem! :wink:


----------

